# Up in John O’Groats



## EarthDemon (Jul 28, 2021)

Thought I’d just log an entry… I’m at Duncansby Head - the natural alternative to the Jo’G theme park.  Can’t get in at any campsites (God forbid I should book) which is not a big deal only I could do with taking on 100 litres of water.  Said campsites won’t let me fill up with water - Covid init - yes that makes perfect sense.

Had a mind to go to Orkers and Shetters but looks like you can only go from Aberdeen with the van - I’m 6.3 metres long btw.

Hey ho - just thought I’d see if anyone’s done the whole northernmost latitude thing and see if you’ve got any tips.

PS all very comfy at the moment but looks like I’ve ripped out my gas filler pipe in an incident with a bus - step is buggered etc etc   I need a major pitstop at some point.

That’s me


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 28, 2021)

Hey You ,
If you speak to the staff at the Cainsbury Church just to the west of you there ‘Might’ be a tap available for you you use.


----------



## winks (Jul 28, 2021)

Pentland Ferries, Gills Bay for St Margarets Hope on Orkney.  https://pentlandferries.co.uk

Cheers 

H


----------



## The laird (Jul 28, 2021)

Ask a petrol station ,sure they'd oblige you water


----------



## Wully (Jul 28, 2021)

Any harbour or lifeboat station usually good for water. There’s a few members just back from Orkney for a meet last month don’t think they had any trouble booking ferries.


----------



## maingate (Jul 28, 2021)

Try the Cemetery, there is a tap.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 28, 2021)

There's a tap at Gills Bay shown on the location app.


----------



## EarthDemon (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks folks much appreciated.  Two other vans up here at Duncansby where it is ‘strictly no camping’.


----------



## linkshouse (Jul 29, 2021)

There shouldn;t be any problem getting to Orkney on either Pentland Ferries or Northlink other than capacity. We've used Northlink recently but when I tried Pentalnd Ferries the other day it was fully booked. Mind you I did just turn up at the time so it was wishful thinking, however it does underline that they are carrying people (I've never seen so many cars and vans queued up for the ferry).

You're right about Shetland though as it is a different ferry and can only be boarded at Aberdeen or Orkney. You could come to Orkney, then go on to Shetland.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 29, 2021)

Northlink from Scrabster to Stromness https://www.northlinkferries.co.uk/ good luck with calling the locals Orkers .


----------



## barryd (Jul 29, 2021)

Yes as posted above you get get to Shetland from Orkney or at least you used to be able to. I did it the other way around once.


----------



## winks (Jul 29, 2021)

Both island groups well worth the effort. Not a cheap trip to Lerwick and probably quite lumpy. Ferries within the islands are good and parking up not a problem.
Make the trip to Hoy and have a couple of days looking around. You’ll need a couple of weeks on each really.
Cheers 

H


----------



## EarthDemon (Jul 29, 2021)

Jumped the ferry at Gill’s Bay to St Margaret’s Hope and had a luxurious lunch at the pub hotel in St Magaret‘s and they had a room so I took it.  First night out of the van for a month.  I’m on the Scapa at the moment but Highland Park cannot be beat.


----------



## EarthDemon (Jul 29, 2021)

winks said:


> Both island groups well worth the effort. Not a cheap trip to Lerwick and probably quite lumpy. Ferries within the islands are good and parking up not a problem.
> Make the trip to Hoy and have a couple of days looking around. You’ll need a couple of weeks on each really.
> Cheers
> 
> H


How much are we talking to Lerwick? - getting to South Ronaldsay has cost me £94 one way…  First time to these islands - absolutely magic


----------



## caledonia (Jul 29, 2021)

EarthDemon said:


> Jumped the ferry at Gill’s Bay to St Margaret’s Hope and had a luxurious lunch at the pub hotel in St Magaret‘s and they had a room so I took it.  First night out of the van for a month.  I’m on the Scapa at the moment but Highland Park cannot be beat.


The Scapa is a lovely malt. Very easy to drink and tastes of heather honey


----------



## colinm (Jul 30, 2021)

caledonia said:


> The Scapa is a lovely malt. Very easy to drink and tastes of heather honey


I've never tried Scapa, but Highland Park is one of my favourites.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 30, 2021)

colinm said:


> I've never tried Scapa, but Highland Park is one of my favourites.


If you like Highland Park you’ll love Scapa. It’s not cheap but worth it as a wee treat.


----------



## CliveW (Jul 31, 2021)

maingate said:


> Try the Cemetery, there is a tap.


Please don't, the tap is for watering flowers and cleaning headstones. Cemeteries should not be used for filling or parking up.


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Jul 31, 2021)

CliveW said:


> Please don't, the tap is for watering flowers and cleaning headstones. Cemeteries should not be used for filling or parking up.



Is there a shortage of water in north Scotland?

Gordon


----------



## caledonia (Jul 31, 2021)

Norfolk NewBoy said:


> Is there a shortage of water in north Scotland?
> 
> Gordon


That’s one thing we’re never short of up here⛈⛈⛈


----------



## CliveW (Jul 31, 2021)

Assume thats tongue in cheeck Gordon   

Motorhomers have received bad press in Scotland recently for using cemeteries.


----------



## colinm (Jul 31, 2021)

caledonia said:


> That’s one thing we’re never short of up here⛈⛈⛈


When I was last up around Cape Wrath (2013?) tankers where being considered to get water to the NW area, as there was a shortage.


----------



## witzend (Jul 31, 2021)

CliveW said:


> Motorhomers have received bad press in Scotland recently for using cemeteries.


Not Just in Scotland


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Jul 31, 2021)

But that was for SLEEPING in cemeteries.   
(Not on a permanent basis.)

I have visited numerous remote church car parks, sitting there for several hours without a sole around. Quite often the church has been open for a look around; one even had a sign inviting visitors to help themselves to tea and coffee. I have frequently thought how good they would be for overnighting (probably not on Saturday night). However, I've never been in need of that resource nor have I been there when someone comes to lock up.
What restrictions are likely to exist? Tucked out of the way in a peaceful situation, perhaps you might deter thieves interested in the lead on the roof, thus bringing a benefit to the locality!

Helping yourself to a few litres of water surely cannot be a crime of any great moment? And if you do it when no-one is looking then it's a case of "out of sight, out of mind" or "what the eye don't see, the heart don't grieve over". Or, if you are a god-fearing person, accept that you will receive your punishment in the afterlife.

Gordon

(Yes, tongue in cheek  )


----------



## Debroos (Jul 31, 2021)

But do cemetaries have their water metered?


----------



## maingate (Jul 31, 2021)

Debroos said:


> But do cemetaries have their water metered?


No .....

 ... the Good Lord provides.


----------



## witzend (Jul 31, 2021)

Norfolk NewBoy said:


> Helping yourself to a few litres of water surely cannot be a crime of any great moment? And if you do it when no-one is looking then it's a case of "out of sight, out of mind" or "what the eye don't see, the heart don't grieve over".


Stealing water is stealing water I'd not feel right stealing water especially from a church where most likely locals are asked for contributions towards Cemetery maintenance costs


----------



## witzend (Jul 31, 2021)

Debroos said:


> But do cemetaries have their water metered?


I'd imagine Yes waters a lot cheaper thru a meter than paying water rates


----------



## Tookey (Jul 31, 2021)

A donation box is usually available and it is very easy to donate X10 the value of the water taken with only using small change. Filling a water tank would be abusing the opportunity, filling a couple of containers for drinking and making a donation is acceptable behaviour, also preferable to buying water in plastic bottles and giving money to a supermarket in my humble opinion.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 31, 2021)

Highland Council had complaints about motorhomes parking in cemetry carparks last year.  On two occasions motorhomes obstructed funeral cars and hearses.  They are now banned from cemetry car parks in Highland council area.  Some new signs have gone up, but I don't know if all the signs are up yet.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 31, 2021)

As I said back in Post 2,,,,!

If you ‘Ask’ & get permission from Staff, then I personally wouldn’t class that as ‘Steeling’ .


----------



## witzend (Jul 31, 2021)

Tookey said:


> A donation box is usually available and it is very easy to donate X10 the value of the water taken with only using small change.


At our cemetery the donation box is in the Church 300 mtrs from the tap who's going to make that effort and what staff are you supposed to ask for permission


----------



## Tookey (Jul 31, 2021)

witzend said:


> At our cemetery the donation box is in the Church 300 mtrs from the tap who's going to make that effort and what staff are you supposed to ask for permission


Me if its visible. 300m in my vehicle is under a minute and if driving there is not an option its probably a pleasant rural path and a church worth having a peek at. Just because some people think it's ok to use a cemetery tap it doesn't automatically mean they lack courtesy

We are discussing drinking water here, not the removal of anything for personal gain other than quenching thirst.


----------



## maingate (Jul 31, 2021)

In Islam, it is a sin to refuse a person water.

Apparently Christians believe it is a sin to obtain water.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 1, 2021)

maingate said:


> In Islam, it is a sin to refuse a person water.
> 
> Apparently Christians believe it is a sin to obtain water.


problem solved find a local mosoque.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 1, 2021)

In fairness I understand witzends argument and the subject is definitely debatable. Part of my believe that the act is acceptable, which is my own issue,  is that we are a wealthy and wet island, economically developed but socially going in reverse.

To access water in our villages, towns and cities we now have to pay someone to produce a plastic bottle, pay someone that has commercialized a water source, pay someone to transport that bottle and pay someone to sell it to us and then the bottle is recycled or goes to landfill often used once.

We are discussing drinking water, a daily need, in our nation access to water by the public to drinking fountains or taps should be readily available and free. Of course we should pay for the luxury of it coming directly to our homes and the waste removed, but no access to a free source on the street when you consider the miniscule costs involved is backward.

Developing countries and other European countries can manage it, it's a sad reflection of the social state we find ourselves in that we are even discussing the use of a tap for drinking water. Witzends and others argue that if someone has paid their financial dues they can use it for cut and therefore dying flowers but someone that might not contribute should not drink from it is a sad situation, one which occurs due to our obsession with ownership and money.


----------



## AvalonAdventurers (Aug 1, 2021)

EarthDemon said:


> Thought I’d just log an entry… I’m at Duncansby Head - the natural alternative to the Jo’G theme park.  Can’t get in at any campsites (God forbid I should book) which is not a big deal only I could do with taking on 100 litres of water.  Said campsites won’t let me fill up with water - Covid init - yes that makes perfect sense.
> 
> Had a mind to go to Orkers and Shetters but looks like you can only go from Aberdeen with the van - I’m 6.3 metres long btw.
> 
> ...


HI, can't help with gas filler pipe but call into Farm Buggy Tours, Melvich. They have a farm and small site. Tell them Andrew and Sharon recommended you. They will hopefully let you fill up with water and might be able to offer a pitstop for repairs.


----------



## maingate (Aug 1, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> problem solved find a local mosoque.


There is more chance of me entering a Mosque than a Church after a run in with my local Vicar some years ago.

I needed a new Passport so I popped along to the Church in the small Hamlet where we had moved to. When I asked, he refused to sign the application form because in his words "Why should I, you don't come to my Church". I explained that a 12,000 mile trip every Sunday had never been a feasible proposition but he still refused.  

I got my revenge on him though. He, his family and some friends made a point of walking through the right of way past our Cottage just to annoy my neighbour in the Farmhouse. It did not bother me but we had just rescued an obnoxious dog abandoned on the streets of Gateshead. She was still in training to convert her back to a happy well adjusted dog but I let her out when the Vicar was due on Sunday afternoons. She was not vicious, she just did a good impression.  When the Vicar asked me to take her in, I refused saying he had not been invited on to my property. Now I look at Christianity as a narrrow minded, mean spirited religion. In Northeern Ireland it would even be dangerous to approach the wrong kind of Church.


----------



## CliveW (Aug 1, 2021)

Whoops ! It seems as though my earlier post caused a bit of a kerfuffle, I just expressed my honest thoughts.

First of all I choose not to follow any religion but i do have respect for most.   I would never like to encroach on anyones moments of reflection in a church/grave yard or cause any upset at all. This goes for using a tap or parking up.  

These are my personal thoughts only and no offence intended to anyone.


----------



## witzend (Aug 1, 2021)

maingate said:


> Apparently Christians believe it is a sin to obtain water.


Remember number seven.  

Thou shalt not steal


----------



## witzend (Aug 1, 2021)

Tookey said:


> We are discussing drinking water,


Your the one talking about drinking water which as you point out is available every where but you do have to pay for it. I could see no one minding if while visiting a Church you had a drink from a tap but filling containers to take away to fill a motor homes tank is theft. If it started being a regular thing by FLT's taps would be removed


----------



## Tookey (Aug 1, 2021)

witzend said:


> Your the one talking about drinking water which as you point out is available every where but you do have to pay for it. I could see no one minding if while visiting a Church you had a drink from a tap but filling containers to take away to fill a motor homes tank is theft. If it started being a regular thing by FLT's taps would be removed


FLT meaning, full timers maybe?

You believe as it is an asset which can have a financial value attached to it it is therefore theft, this is probably correct in the law. I believe as the value is negligible and the need vital it is acceptable.  I would be in agreement with you if Earthdemon was to take on 100L without seeking permission as that would be abusing the opportunity.

I suspect you would have the same stance over 5L of water though so I respect your opinion and suggest we agree to disagree


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 1, 2021)

Look just come here as we have a large puddle in the middle, all free but bring your own bucket.


----------



## maingate (Aug 1, 2021)

witzend said:


> Remember number seven.
> 
> Thou shalt not steal


And you should remember Commandment 11.

Thou shalt not drive your motorhome on to a Garage Forecourt and fill your Calor Gas bottle with Autogas using a cheap adaptor bought off ebay.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 1, 2021)

There is in fact about 200 commandments, but they don't want you to know as it don't fit in with church policy, fact.


----------



## witzend (Aug 1, 2021)

Tookey said:


> FLT meaning, full timers maybe?


Free Loading Tosser,s though it was a common abbreviation.
I.ve been known to steal water just never thought it right to get it from a Cemitery.


----------



## witzend (Aug 1, 2021)

maingate said:


> And you should remember Commandment 11.
> 
> Thou shalt not drive your motorhome on to a Garage Forecourt and fill your Calor Gas bottle with Autogas using a cheap adaptor bought off ebay.


I,ve been doing that long before eBay was even thought of. The local garage had a adaptor by the pump for everyone to use


----------



## maingate (Aug 1, 2021)

witzend said:


> I,ve been doing that long before eBay was even thought of. The local garage had a adaptor by the pump for everyone to use


Where do you live ....

....North Korea.


----------



## winks (Aug 1, 2021)

EarthDemon said:


> How much are we talking to Lerwick? - getting to South Ronaldsay has cost me £94 one way…  First time to these islands - absolutely magic


Going on my van at 8M it comes out at about £130 each way from Kirkwall to Lerwick. If you can run to that its definitely worth the trip. At least get yourself over to Hoy and have a few days looking around. About three hours total to walk from Rackwick to the Old Man Of Hoy and free overnighting with access to a toilet.

Cheers

H


----------



## Deleted member 42369 (Aug 2, 2021)

If you get on on to the CAMpRA website you will find out where people like us have managed to get the facilities you want for people like us, in quite a few places in Scotland


----------



## alcam (Aug 2, 2021)

witzend said:


> Free Loading Tosser,s though it was a common abbreviation.
> I.ve been known to steal water just never thought it right to get it from a Cemitery.


Best place to steal anything .
All the witnesses are brown bread


----------



## Rolyan57 (Aug 2, 2021)

CliveW said:


> Please don't, the tap is for watering flowers and cleaning headstones. Cemeteries should not be used for filling or parking up.


Let’s face it, if we’re already staying in areas where it’s “strictly no camping”, why not add a bit more kindling to the anti campervan fire.


----------



## EarthDemon (Aug 12, 2021)

winks said:


> Going on my van at 8M it comes out at about £130 each way from Kirkwall to Lerwick. If you can run to that its definitely worth the trip. At least get yourself over to Hoy and have a few days looking around. About three hours total to walk from Rackwick to the Old Man Of Hoy and free overnighting with access to a toilet.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


Made it Hoy but not the Shetlands - another time.  A fortnight in Orkneys - sublime.  Very friendly to vans too.  Met some great people.


----------



## winks (Aug 13, 2021)

EarthDemon said:


> Made it Hoy but not the Shetlands - another time.  A fortnight in Orkneys - sublime.  Very friendly to vans too.  Met some great people.


Oh you'll be back, no doubt. If and when you get to Shetland you'll realise how different the two island groups are. Shetland has a more Nordic feel and probably  an even  closer affinity with the sea. I've heard it described as an Orcadian is a farmer who fishes occasionally, whilst a Shetlander is essentially a fisherman with a bit of a croft.

Glad you enjoyed the experience.

Cheers

H


----------



## EarthDemon (Aug 13, 2021)

witzend said:


> Remember number seven





winks said:


> Oh you'll be back, no doubt. If and when you get to Shetland you'll realise how different the two island groups are. Shetland has a more Nordic feel and probably  an even  closer affinity with the sea. I've heard it described as an Orcadian is a farmer who fishes occasionally, whilst a Shetlander is essentially a fisherman with a bit of a croft.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the experience.
> 
> ...


I will indeed.  Didn’t want to use too many superlatives but I fell in love with the place.  Everyone very chilled.  Very much looking forward to the Shetlands one of these days too.  Now in Ullapool and just had my mind blown by the sights to be seen in the GeoPark which is from here to Cape Wrath - never visited that area before.


----------

